# Odd definitions.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

From the files of?

Fowl - the only type animal you can eat before it is born or after it is dead.
Dust - mud after the juice is squeezed out.
Beauty Parlor - a place women go to curl up and dye.
Handkerchief - mobile cold storage.
Raisin - sun-burnt grape.
Secret - A story you only tell to one person at a time.
Yawn - An honest opinion openly expressed.

And remember:
The fact that there is a "Highway to Hell" and only a "Stairway to Heaven" says a lot about anticipated traffic......... don't ya just love those TV shows...


----------

